# Yahoo- New T.O. store stocks foodstuffs without gluten (Ventura County Star)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Jean Gordon and Debbie Sipos would be proud to tell you that youâ€™ve never seen a grocery with so little wheat â€" in fact, no wheat. Their new retail operation, Simply Gluten Free Specialty Grocery, 1321 E. Thousand Oaks Blvd., is the dream store for every person dealing with celiac disease or a gluten intolerance. It also carries food products catering to other food allergies.View the full article


----------

